#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Fazer rota no Cisco 1841

## eddgard

Amigos bom dia.
Estou tendo problema em realizar uma rota no cisco 1841pra 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0.
Meu ip Multilink é 200.252.107.070. e meu ip serial embratel é 200.252.107.070.
Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse.

----------


## vanderleisistema

Acompanhando.. quero saber pq tive q paga pro cara da telefo... nao vai me pega nen no milho verde mais..

----------

